# perte de l'accès 3G. comment rétablir?



## equus27600 (1 Janvier 2011)

Je viens d'acquérir un Ipad 64 3G chez SFR.
Avant d'activer l'accès Wifi sur ma livebox, j'accédais à internet par la 3G (un peu lent mais pratique hors de chez soi et non proche d'endroits accessibles).
Maintenant: le fonctionnement est parfait par Wifi chez moi ou chez des amis mais plus d'accès par la 3G ! Pourquoi? et surtout: comment rétablir cet accès qui me paraît primordial?
Merci à ceux qui savent comment résoudre le problème de me fournir la solution.
 equus27600


----------

